# Russian Comic Translation Help?



## hup2thepenguin (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all, is there anyone who's fluent in English and Russian enough to translate a webcomic? I finally found the Subject 9 Christmas special video, which has been unavailable since 2013 or so, but it's completely in Russian. Would anyone be kind enough to transcript it to English please? Like just comment the English translation of each dialogue box below or something. It's not very long, and it would be very much appreciated! I love this series a lot and I'm so excited I finally found this last episode.
Video link here.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Apr 27, 2015)

I changed the video link to YouTube rather than that random RU site.


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 28, 2015)

Subject 9 - gratuitous trickery. Holiday special.
Christmas Eve, Middletown's East Park, 18:00
As Christmas approached, holiday atmosphere reigned in Middletown. Citizen were pleasantly busy with christmas chores. Me and folks decided to visit amusement park.
- It's finished, Hotty, come on !
- I'm trying, Coldy !
We participated in charity, Bert was giving out gifts to the children. Jess and Tina treated visitors with sweets and drinks. I decided to dedicate this evening to conquer Jess heart. And started with demonstration of my masterfull skating. 
- Don't you look where are you going ? 
- Dammit, hope Jess didn't see it ... 
First attempt to impress Jess failed. 
Luckily, new chance came up soon enough.
- Guys, treats are free, of course, but it's 5th time you're filling your pockets with them.
- Oh come on ! Don't be greedy ... or we'll take everything. 
-What's going on here ?
- It doesn't concern you, shorty. Are you a guard here or what ? 
- And what if I AM a guard ? 
- Ooohh ... Excuse us then ! We must go ! 
- Rik, you're my hero. They've been pesterting me for half an hour.
- I'm full of hidden talents, baby. See you later.
This time I did great, but I had to nail down my success.
I had a genious idea. I decided to take money for entrance, secretly from friends, to buy Jess an expensive gift.
Middletown's East Park, 2 hours later. 
- Hee hee, this is enough for those earrings, Jess was eyeing in jewel shop ! I'm genius.
- Excuse us. Could you donate few coins, to buy gifts for orphans ..?
And then I did something, I won't forget for the rest of my life. 
- Thank you a lot !
- How could you collect money for entrance, and didn't tell us ! 
- That's sick !
- Oh, stop it ! He just gave it all to children ! I think, Rik deserves a commendation.
- Hey, macho. You deserved this *smooch*
It was a miracle - my plan failed, but I was happy. 
- I was going to do it myself, Sebastian, there was no need to ... influence me. 
- Sometimes, we need help to make a right choice, Rik. Merry Christmas. 

P.S. It's a bit rough but I couldn't bother with literary translation.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 28, 2015)

I think I'm only seeing one page from this chapter of a black... fox? Saying "hey macho, you deserve this"
Am I viewing the site wrong?


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 28, 2015)

That's youtube link, how can you view a video wrong ..? >_>


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 28, 2015)

I was seeing pages or comics to click through. Perhaps NoScript was fucking something up


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> Subject 9 - gratuitous trickery. Holiday special.
> Christmas Eve, Middletown's East Park, 18:00
> As Christmas approached, holiday atmosphere reigned in Middletown. Citizen were pleasantly busy with christmas chores. Me and folks decided to visit amusement park.
> - It's finished, Hotty, come on !
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------

